# BBQ sauce without apple cider vinegar



## frankfossil (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello all. I'm what I would call a novice smoker. I know just enough to get the job done but want to put my pork butt over the top with a great bbq sauce. I have a brinkman electric smoker and a charbroil offset smoker. I just acquired the offset and used it once so far with pretty good results. I have always cooked my butt to 165 instead of 200. It has always been very tender but not the way I like it so im sure not getting the temp to 200 is the prob there. But I'm wanting a not too thick but not watery bbq sauce. The few that I have tried have a very strong cider vinegar taste to it. Maybe I could just cut back on that or is there a better recipe that someone would share?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is the most frequently asked for BBQ Sauce in my house it is sweet and well balanced and does not taste like the vinegar. Acid is an important component to balance the sweetness in BBQ Sauce, one you make or any recipe you choose but if the flavor of Apple Cider Vinegar is objectionable, use any other Vinegar you like. Natural unseasoned Rice Vinegar or White or Red Wine Vinegar are all good choices. You can also use Lemon Juice but add it a little at a time because it can be more Sour than some Vinegars...JJ

KC Bubba Q Juice

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Brown Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Rub, Your Favorite

1-2tsp Worcestershire Sauce

1tsp Liquid Smoke, optional*

Apple Juice as needed

Combine all and simmer over low heat to combine flavors and achieve desired thickness or thin with Apple Juice as needed.

Note* I add the Liquid Smoke if the sauce will be used on foods that are not smoked liked grilled Chicken, Burgers and dogs.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 23, 2012)

Be sure to do a search on bbq sauce, the results will amaze you.

Also, if you have not done so already think about buying Jeff's sauce & rub recipes.  The sauce is very good and not too vinegary...however, I happen to like the vinegar so.....

Definitely cook your pork butts to a temp of 205 if you want to pull it, 190-195 to slice.

Good luck and welcome to the SMF.

Be sure to post Q-view because as we say at the SMF


----------



## sqwib (Oct 23, 2012)

frankfossil said:


> Hello all. I'm what I would call a novice smoker. I know just enough to get the job done but want to put my pork butt over the top with a great bbq sauce. I have a brinkman electric smoker and a charbroil offset smoker. I just acquired the offset and used it once so far with pretty good results. I have always cooked my butt to 165 instead of 200. It has always been very tender but not the way I like it so im sure not getting the temp to 200 is the prob there. But I'm wanting a not too thick but not watery bbq sauce. The few that I have tried have a very strong cider vinegar taste to it. Maybe I could just cut back on that or is there a better recipe that someone would share?


Frank you could try something completely different

Porchetta or Philly Style Pork

What about mustard base sauces.

Or you could try this this is currently one of my FAVS.
[h2]BBQ Sauce: [/h2]
3 cups ketchup 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 cup rice wine vinegar
1/2 cup stone ground mustard
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 Teaspoon
1 tablespoon sea salt
In a bowl, whisk together the ketchup, sugar, vinegar, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, cayenne and salt in a saucepan over low heat. Cook for 5 to 6 minutes to blend flavors. Remove from the heat and hold until using. Yield: 1/3 gallon.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is one I found in my archives that has very little vinegar...I believe I got this off of the SMF, can't really remember.

Billbo’s world famous sauce!

1/4 cup olive oil
1 large onion minced
1 green pepper minced
1 or more jalapeno pepper minced
pinch kosher salt and black pepper
5 tablespoons minced fresh garlic

Heat the oil in a LARGE pan and throw in the onoin & green pepper along with the salt & pepper. Saute until the onion gets translucent and soft. Once you hit this stage throw in the garlic. Cook with the garlic in for one minute then start adding the following while keeping the heat going. This is the fun and easy part!

2 fifteen oz cans tomato sauce
2 cups ketchup
3/4 cup worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 cups molasses
1/4 cup cayenne pepper sauce
1/4 cup spicy brown mustard
1 1/2 cups dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1 tablespoon liquid smoke


----------



## frankfossil (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok thx guys, i will try these out hopefully this weekend.


----------



## frankfossil (Oct 29, 2012)

Ty for the recipe. That was a huge success across the board. Will be using this for a long time to come.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2012)

frankfossil said:


> Ty for the recipe. That was a huge success across the board. Will be using this for a long time to come.


Which one did you use?...JJ


----------



## frankfossil (Oct 29, 2012)

I used the kc bubba q juice. Very good. I didn't have any molasses so I just maple syrup. Turned out great. Thx again


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2012)

frankfossil said:


> I used the kc bubba q juice. Very good. I didn't have any molasses so I just maple syrup. Turned out great. Thx again


Great idea. I just received a 1/2 Gal of B Grade Maple Syrup that is very intense. I will have to try it with Maple Syrup. I made the recipe, with molasses, yesterday for some rib tips. The kids almost killed the whole batch...JJ


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 29, 2012)

You might give a look at Jeff's recipes for rub and sauce, too, if you haven't already done so.

I'm from eastern NC and really prefer a vinegar flavored sauce, but everyone's tastes are different.

HTH


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 29, 2012)

Frankenfossil, Hello and welcome to the Bunch...

Here's a little easy sauce I whip - up when someone wants to ("defile") my BBQ taste. Seems to be good as all the Relitives keep wanting me to make them some. Can't imagine what they use so much on...MIL's Meatloaf and Cabage Rolls taste supiciously like it , and I have caught several in the Family sopping it up with Whitebread and Cornbread
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The Grandson likes it with Potato Chips...

Stan's Quick BBQ Sauce:

In a 6qt. pan, melt  , but don't boil :

1lb. Butter

2-cups- firmly packed brown Sugar

1Tbls. -Worchestershire

1/4cup- liquid smoke

1/4 cup - fresh Lemon juice

When this is fully blended -

add (64oz.) of a cheap Ketchup until mixed well... put in clean containers and in Reffer, take out to warm to room temp. for serving.

No need to "can" this as it won't last that long (or it doesn't around here)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------

